# NCT expired in February!



## elacsaplau (31 May 2020)

My wife's car had its 4th birthday in February so we should have had an NCT - yikes! We simply didn't get round to it.

What's the story now? Will she get points if she drives it, etc.?


----------



## faolteam (1 Jun 2020)

The Nct test Centres Have been Closed for a while now,

So a lot of people driving around with out of date Nct's there suppose to be opening Week after next as far as i know,

 Just Book then


----------



## elacsaplau (1 Jun 2020)

Thanks faolteam,

It may take a little while to get an appointment - just wondering what's the real-life position meanwhile? (The FAQ on the NCT is a masterclass in public sector type speak!)


----------



## RichInSpirit (1 Jun 2020)

We're still a kind of in lock down so I think the normal rules about the NCT are suspended, to the best of my knowledge anyway.


----------



## Duke of Marmalade (1 Jun 2020)

Both my and my wife's NCT have passed their dates.  I think there is something like a 4 month putting back of the whole process, even for folk whose NCT is not yet due, so as to prevent a surge when they open again.


----------



## llgon (1 Jun 2020)

I think that the answer is yes, your wife could get points. However there is probably more discretion being exercised by the Gardai because of the pandemic. 

Anybody whose test was due after 28th March gets the four month extension. Don't think it applies to cars that were overdue their NCTs at that time.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Black Sheep (1 Jun 2020)

NCT had problems before lockdown  where their lifts were declared unsafe. As a result of that I have my NCT half done (the underside of the car could not be inspected due to the condition of the lift). Perhaps we may be first in the queue to be cleared when they re-open and get our certs.
I life close to the NCT test centre and I've seen some work going on there which appeared to be on the lifts so hopefully they have been repaired/replaced ready to move on.


----------



## Drakon (2 Jun 2020)

My CVRT expired in March and the CVRT test centres also closed in March. 
They reopened on 18 May as part of Phase 1. 
On 17 May I booked a test for 09:00 on 19 May at my nearest centre. All went a breeze.
The NCT could be just as simple?

Unfortunately it’ll expire again in mid-March 2021, not mid-May.


----------



## odyssey06 (3 Jun 2020)

NCTS are reopening the NCT service on a phased basis from the *8 June 2020 with the reopening of 15 centres*. Customers of those vehicles that had a *test due date prior to 28 March 2020* are now invited to make a booking for one of the following centres...





__





						1115
					

National Car Testing Service




					www.ncts.ie


----------



## gianni (4 Jun 2020)

My NCT was out in early March. I wasn't rushing to get it done as I was annoyed about the issue with the lifts. I wasn't enamoured with the prospect of having to bring the car for half a test and then return later when the lifts were fixed. Then the shut down happened! I'm not sure if my local test centres have even sorted the lift issue yet either.


----------



## Drakon (7 Jun 2020)

NCT centres reopen tomorrow.


----------



## myate (7 Jun 2020)

Drakon said:


> NCT centres reopen tomorrow.


Only some of them. 
My wifes is up in July normally, but we just checked online & it's been extended out until November, probably as they're going to have a backlog to deal with.


----------

